

Dear RIM: Hire me as your Co-Co-CEO - jammur
http://blog.jamiemurai.com/2011/06/dear-rim-hire-me-as-your-co-co-ceo/

======
blackboxxx
RIM doesn't need a third CEO, they need one CEO with courage and a vision for
the future.

If they don't get one soon, they're finished.

